# Backspace key and Emacs



## gwb (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I'm currently having an issue with emacs not understanding the backspace key. I made some tests to try and understand the behavior, but I couldn't make it. Here are the tests:

* If I am in console mode, then I can use backspace outside of emacs (it deletes the previous character). But when I use it within emacs, it acts like, the DEL key...

* When I connect  to my computer using ssh, backspace and emacs work fine.

* If I am running X11, then backspace and emacs work fine..

So I thought it could be because of the Term I am using in console, which is cons25. But when I changed it to vt100, it became worse, and emacs refused to recognise any key...

Could anyone help me out with this one ?

Thanks,


----------



## arik181 (Nov 20, 2010)

The following worked for me.

http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/emacs/emacs_512.html

I'm using ssh from linux into a freebsd machine.


----------

